
FORBES: Getting People to Take You Seriously When You're Young - rajat1996
https://www.forbes.com/sites/rajatbhageria/2017/04/04/getting-people-to-take-you-seriously-when-youre-young/#55c4597e3823
======
simonduponte
These are the suggested steps: 1) Have a stellar board of advisors and
mentors. 2) Build partnerships with well-known organizations. 3) Get some kind
of external third party recognition. 4) Take design seriously and make sure
you have a strong web presence. 5) Write about your experiences online. 6) Get
a major VC behind you. 7) Do your research. 8) Sell. Sales solve every
problem. 9) Don’t worry about it. These are solid points, its important to
focus on building something people want. Once its validated and youre making
sales, people will take your word seriously, whether youre young or old.

------
olivermarks
I'd have a hard time taking anything seriously in Forbes...

------
zafka
Too late for me.

